
Digital Paper - ankit70
https://www.sony.com/electronics/digital-paper-notepads/dpt-rp1
======
Tomte
That's not the title of the web page.

Please fix it and add your (perfectly fine) question as a comment.

------
jordanthoms
Biggest factor IMO in this working well is the accuracy​/latency of the
digitizer and the surface of the screen. Paper has friction to it which helps
with writing neatly.

Would love to give it a try to see if someone has finally cracked a true
digital paper replacement.

------
Jemmeh
Pick up a precision stylus and use it on a regular tablet. I saw one on Amazon
for like $15. Can probably get it even less. That'd probably be good enough
for most.

------
mynewtb
I suggest 'DPT-RP1, Digital Paper' as title. Sad to see this submission doomed
by the current title. I hope it gets its chance still...

------
paddie
it all depends on the software around it. Is this just annotating pdf's? How
about epub, etc.? It seems very focused towards education, but I am missing a
more every-day user story in a world where not everyone is sharing PDFs or own
a device like this.

Also, definitely how comfortably the latency compares to the normal pen to
paper experience.

------
eeZah7Ux
No

------
dzmitry_lahoda
No

